# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Lime wash floorboards

## Sergeant

Just wondering if anyone had any success stories with lime washing floorboards?  
These are my floorboards at the moment and this is what I'm after. Do you think I can achieve that look? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated  :Blush7:

----------


## Dusty

Firstly, if this house is somewhere down the Peninsula, then I've already spoken with you. If not, Hi. 
Anyway, I've done a fair bit of this look over the years. Sadly I don't have many photo's of some of the earlier ones. But HERE is one I did not too long ago.

----------


## Sergeant

Oh very nice mate, that is definitely the sort of look Im after. And no, Im in Melbourne. I was just concerned in case my floorboards were too dark to take it. You think they'd come up ok?

----------


## shauck

Does look nice. I have seen a bad job at my mates place. Get Dusty to do it for you.

----------


## Sergeant

Maybe you should Dusty!

----------


## Dusty

Yes. I'm certain they'd come up a treat. Funnily enough I just sanded (a fortnight ago) a Brushbox floor for a couple who simply painted the whole floor white, using paving paint. Not ideal in my books, but, hey that's what they wanted to try. 
As for yours -  the photos you've accompanied it with are brand new Baltic Pine boards which are virtually white to begin with thus lending themselves wonderfully to this sort of treatment. However, with a bit of mucking around I'm more than certain that sort of look could be achieved. The thing that needs to be avoided is having too much of the red showing through turning the floor pink. Unless, of course, you'd like a pink(ish) floor. I'm just judging by the other two pics, which are quite a stark white.

----------


## Sergeant

Hey Dusty,
I definitely don't want pink floors so if there is any chance of that happening I'd much rather just get them sanded and possibly a darker wash. Basically my biggest thing is getting rid of the red and the lime wash was my obvious choice. Here's another pic.  Attachment 88511  *G'day Sergeant,* *Can you re-upload the pic using the new sticky as there is a problem with the Attachment procedure that you are using
Here's a link to the new procedure* *CLICK HERE*
Thanks Noel

----------


## shauck

Another attachment error

----------


## watson

Thanks Su....checking

----------


## The Livos Lady

it will be difficult to get an even limed look to the darker boards, unless you use a proof tint and with so much red, yes as dusty said, will most likely go pink. going darker would be easier. if you use a darker stain, a transparent oil e.g. in a dark walnut stain will kill the red in the timber but will still give you the lighter darker variations in the timber. cant get to photos from this comp. but will try to attach one tomorrow. either way, why dont you do a small sample on some off cuts, dont forget to test both a lighter and darker piece though. sorry, to some this is obvious to others not so much.

----------


## The Livos Lady

Here is the photo I have of ply that has been treated with a white Kunos oil . This oil tones down the timbers coloring and leaves it looking like it has been untreated however is completely protected by the oils.Attachment 88649 *EDITED TO FIX THE PIC*

----------


## watson

Sherman,
Your pic isn't attached correctly.
Until we get the new software upgrade sorted out could you check the tutorial here please so that members can see your pic. http://www.renovateforum.com/f186/ad...34/#post872540

----------

